# Road being built through Bute Park in Cardiff



## broken arm (Mar 13, 2008)

was forwarded this email earlier.



> One of Cardiff's best areas of uninterrupted
> green belt to have a dirty great road running through it and big
> bridge from North Road, too.
> Don't yet know if the plans are for a through road or for a feeder
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 13, 2008)

welcome and hello like 

where is the road going from and to in the park please?
i thought it was just going to be access for events

NO WAY can they build a road through the park


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 13, 2008)

I thought this post sounded like a wind-up, but a little research turned up this:

http://icwales.icnetwork.co.uk/news...ght-place-for-a-two-lane-road-91466-20278666/

Looks like they want to take vehicular traffic for the park events away from the pedestrian entrance opposite the courts. Not necessarily a bad thing in itself, but I wouldn't want to see them lose too much of the park as it stands now. The OP is slightly wide of the mark when writing that the road is to run "through" the park - it will surely run a short distance *into* it, and then stop? As someone who uses the pedestrian entrance occasionally, I'd be quite happy not to have to negotiate my way past artics and HGVs while pushing a buggy, for example!


----------



## llantwit (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got this through:


> Dear Friend,
> Planning applications have been submitted to the Cardiff Planning department for a major new vehicle access into the park: a bridge and roadway entering Bute Park off North Road at the end of Corbett Road and new carriageway and substantial road widening within the Park.  This is to provide sufficient roads to allow articulated lorries easy access to areas of the park for commercial events. A number of large trees and a large area of vegetation have already been cleared to begin this process even though the application has not yet been agreed by the Planning Committee. (see blog with pictures - UK political blog feeds  -http://gardengrabbing.blogspot.com/feeds/posts/default ).
> 
> These proposals threaten the award winning arboretum and its champion trees and
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Mar 14, 2008)

llantwit said:


> Just got this through:



that planning app no is wrong mate, don't think there's a 1 in front of it.

will maybe have a chance to look it up later


----------



## llantwit (Mar 14, 2008)

I think this is the right ref: 07/02649/C


----------



## llantwit (Mar 17, 2008)

After a bit of thought about this I complained to the council. Here's what they said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I confirm receipt of you e-mail objection to the above mentioned planning application, the contents of which are noted.
> 
> ...


----------

